
 Go, NBC! You're SMURT! - nickb
http://wilshipley.com/blog/2007/09/go-nbc-youre-smurt.html
======
karzeem
He makes valid, well-trod points about networks' recalcitrance on internet
distribution, but there's a little nuance missing from his blurb on how
networks pick which shows to greenlight.

They want to make money, and they want people to watch their shows. And so
(I'm by no means the first to say this), they're giving us what we want. We
watched stupid reality shows, so they made more stupid reality shows--it
didn't happen in the reverse order. Their mistake is that they're letting
viewers lead. A good network decides what we're going to like and then makes a
show based on that worth watching. A bad network lets viewers dictate trends
and gets burned when those same viewers get bored a year or two later.

------
run4yourlives
We're talking about a tv show here. There is a very simple solution to this:
turn it off.

It's amazing how little even good shows like Heroes matter when you miss a
couple episodes.

